# Programming



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

i dont know whether to study programming in college or go for a history major? I am a freshman in hs, but am really good at history and am just recently getting into programming.so......... any help would be appreciated


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

try both. You have to take history as basics anyways. Take an intro to programming course, or even take it as a summer course.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Programming is a *lot* of work. In my basic level programming class we started with maybe 30 people. By the end of the semester it was me and 2 other people, and I am fairly confident at least 1 of them didn't pass. 

If you are interested in it pursue it, but just know its going to require a lot of your time.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

ya, there is much to learn about programming, different languages for different things.. it involves a lot of things....


----------

